# Text in einem Lied verändern



## svp9 (30. Oktober 2007)

*Text in einem Lied verändern*

hallo, 

ich möchte in dem Lied Fürstenfeld von sts statt Fürstenfeld Dirlewang haben.
Jetzt meine frage ist des möglich, statt fürstenfeld, Dirlewang einzufügen und wie funktioniert des.
Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort 

danke svp9


----------



## EmmasPapa (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Text in einem Lied verändern*



			
				svp9 am 30.10.2007 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich möchte in dem Lied Fürstenfeld von sts statt Fürstenfeld Dirlewang haben.
> Jetzt meine frage ist des möglich, statt fürstenfeld, Dirlewang einzufügen und wie funktioniert des.
> ...



Hmm, bitte so schreiben das ich und die anderen es auch verstehen. und einige weitere Details wären sicherlich auch recht sinnvoll.


----------



## svp9 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Text in einem Lied verändern*

Hmm, bitte so schreiben das ich und die anderen es auch verstehen. und einige weitere Details wären sicherlich auch recht sinnvoll. [/quote]

sry dass ich es so unverständlich geschrieben habe. 
Also ich möchte in dem Lied Fürstenfeld immer wenn das Wort Fürstenfeld erscheint ... z.B. i will heim nach fürstenfeld ... statt 'Fürstenfeld Dirlewang haben.
Dass wenn man des lied abspielt statt fürstenfeld dirlewang kommt

ich hoffe ich habs so einigermaßen verständlcih erklärt s  
des is gar net so einfach des zu erklären... ^^

gruß svp9


----------



## SoSchautsAus (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Text in einem Lied verändern*



			
				svp9 am 30.10.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich möchte in dem Lied Fürstenfeld immer wenn das Wort Fürstenfeld erscheint ... z.B. i will heim nach fürstenfeld ... statt 'Fürstenfeld Dirlewang haben.
> Dass wenn man des lied abspielt statt fürstenfeld dirlewang kommt


Du kannst mit einem Wave-Editor wie z.B. Audacity zwar einzelne Passagen aus dem Lied rausschneiden aber du kannst nicht Musik oder Gesang seperat bearbeiten. Wenn du die Stelle rausschneidest, an der das Wort kommt, dann hast du ein Loch im Lied. Das neue Wort kannst du dann an der Stelle einfügen. Du musst aber darauf achten, dass das Sample mit dem neuen Wort genau so lang ist wie die Stelle, die du ausgeschnitten hast. Dann hast du zwar das neue Wort drin, aber die Musik ist an der Stelle abgeschnitten und das hört sich ziemlich furchtbar an. Um es so zu machen, wie du dir das vorstellst, bräuchtest du die Musik und den Gesang als seperate Tonspuren. In einem Audio-Sequencer legst du die Musik und den Gesang jeweils auf eine Spur. Du bearbeitest die Gesangsspur, indem du das betreffende Wort ausschneidest und das neue Wort einfügst, und mischst die beiden Spuren zusammen. Dafür bräuchtest du aber wie gesagt Instrumental und Acappella seperat. 

SSA


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Text in einem Lied verändern*

SSA hat recht, aber was man machen kann ist, dass man bestimmte frequenzen des liedes der stelle absenkt, die typisch für gesang sind. dann fehlten die instrumente nicht, klingen aber natürlich etwas anders, und ein rest der stimme bleibt so oder so trotzdem übrig. 

das ist aber mit einigem an rumprobiererei verbunden, und audacity hat einen EXTREM schlecht handlebaren equalizer...

sprache liegt typischerweise bei 1000Hz und 4000Hz, bzw. 1KHz / 4KHz. wenn du mit einem equalizer an den stellen des liedes dann diese frequnezen leiser machst, dann KÖNNTE es sein, dass die stimme leise genug wird - aber probieren kannst du es mal. und dann halt an der stelle dein "dirlewang" reinsingen und das ganze aufnehmen. 

vielleicht mach es mal so: such dir mal ein anderes tool als audycity, zB goldwave oder wavlab lite. dort senkst du mit dem equalizer besagt freuquenzen, bzw. du musst halt rumprobieren, welche freuqnezen es genau sind, und wie stark man sie absenkt usw..  dann speicher das lied zB als wav.  danach lad es mit audacity, dann spiel das lied dort ab und geh auf aufnahme, dabei wird dann eine neue "datei" unterhalb der ersten aufnahme erstellt - die gehört aber zum gleichen gesamtprojekt. da kannst du den "neuen" gesang aufnehmen. nach der aufnahme kann du dann die lautstärken beider dateiteile anpassen (effekcts, normalize zB), man markiert dabei mit der maus die stellen der wellenform, die man bearbeiten will. am ende dann datei/exportieren als wav oder mp3. dann solltest du das lied haben, und je nach dem, wie gut die sache mit den frequenzen klappte, besser oder schlechter. 

just for fun könnte das ausreichen. aber für mehr nicht.


ps: ich vermute mal, das is für nen kumpel oder so? oder soll das irgendwo eröffentlicht werden? von letzterem würd ich abraten, ist nicht so ganz mit dem urheberrecht vereinbar...


----------



## svp9 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Text in einem Lied verändern*

ps: ich vermute mal, das is für nen kumpel oder so? oder soll das irgendwo eröffentlicht werden? von letzterem würd ich abraten, ist nicht so ganz mit dem urheberrecht vereinbar...  [/quote]

ja is fürn kumpel    , sollte nix aufwendiges sein , aber ich lasse es glaub lieber da ich von audio bearbeiten null ahnung habe 
aber trotzdem danke für eure hilfe 
gruß svp 9


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Text in einem Lied verändern*



			
				svp9 am 31.10.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ja is fürn kumpel    , sollte nix aufwendiges sein , aber ich lasse es glaub lieber da ich von audio bearbeiten null ahnung habe
> aber trotzdem danke für eure hilfe
> gruß svp 9


 du kannst es ja mal testen, wenn du da ne halbe stunde rumprobierst und verstehst, wie es geht, dann ist das auch in weiteren 10min schon fertig  

was auf jeden fall mit audacity auch sehr einfach gehen würde: 

- das lied reinladen
- aufnahme starten
- an den entsprchenden stellen das neue wort singen/gröhlen
- aufnahme fertig
- dann in dem fenster, wo das lied ist, die stellen, wo das wort vorkommt, markieren und bei effekte, "versätker" einfach nur die lautstärke absenken, also regle rnach links, damit es um MINUS x dB "vertsärkt" wird. dann ist dein "gesang" im vordergrund. man hört dann zwar kurz die musik an sich nicht, aber evtl. reicht dir das ja.


----------

